# Happy Birthday BT!



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 30, 2014)

So here we are, watching you grow a year older. And yet some days you don't seem to have gotten a year closer to being a grown-up.  Well good for you!  May you always keep that spark of child inside you. Hope you have a wonderfully fun and playful day.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Buckytom! Hope the DW and son have something special planned for your day.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Buckytom!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday!  May this be the best day ever for you.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Buckytom!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday BT 

Josie


----------



## Katie H (Sep 30, 2014)

"Happy Birthday, cousin!"  Hope you have a great day and get to enjoy it with DW and your little guy.  Best wishes for a wonderful year ahead.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 30, 2014)

♪♪♫♥ (,) ♫♪♥♪
....~.| |~ ♪ ♫ Happy ♫ ♪
.....{░♥░}
...{░♥░♥░} ♫ Birthday ♪ ♫
.{░♥░♥    ░♥░}
\¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤/ ♫ ♪ Buckytom! ♪ ♫


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday Fella!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday BT !! May you have your best year ever!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy and healthy birthday wishes!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 30, 2014)

thanks very much, guys. it was a nice day, although last night at work was busy so i just slept all day.

but we did go out to a nice little steakhouse for dinner, and now i'm returning phone calls and texts of well wishes to my family.

i'm.a rich man as no one really needs more than the wealth of the love of his family, and i've got that in spades.

thanks again.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy birthday, bucky!  Glad to hear you had a great day.


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2014)

Here's hoping you got spoiled rotten yesterday BT! My apologies for being late. Wishing you joy in the year ahead!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 1, 2014)

thanks cheryl and alix.

i blinked and got old, so i get to chase kids off my lawn for real, now.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 4, 2014)

Bucky, so sorry I am late with the birthday wishes.  I hope it was oh so awesome and there was a cake in there somewhere!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 4, 2014)

thanks, lp.

yes, chocolate lava cake with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 4, 2014)

Hope you had a great womb liberation anniversary, BT!


----------

